# 2008 fluke season



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

When do we usually find out the new regs for the 2008 fluke season? Has there been any talk about any changes. I personally would like to see a 17'' 4 bag limit myself. A 8 fish bag limit only entices people to unnecessarily stock their freezers. If those people continue with that practice, there could be a day SOON that a keeper fluke in the back bays would be very rare.
This is just my opinion, I know everyone else may not feel this way.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Don't know perchman, but with all I caught with last years size limits would have been dayum glad to have four a day. They keep going like they are it will be up to 24" and one a day. Went to the SSFFF meeting last night in Manasquan, had Congressman Pallone there and some others. NJ is fighting to keep it open and keep it fair... Put some flexibility in the M&S act.. gonna need some help from the fluke fishing group...


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

There was a regional meeting yesterday about the limit and qouta.. I couldn't make it to the meeting but my Capt did and I will find out what went on and post it for everyone. We are waiting ourselves due to it effects our business.

Rich


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a organization Starting to Fight for Flounder Fishing

http://www.ssfff.net/index.html


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

That's it junkman, the SSFFF, and it is getting geared up. Our club and several others have donated to the fund and are anticipating some fund raisers to help out. We gotta fight this now, or we will have nothing with no species being safe. They are also looking at the tile fish!!! Can't sit back and watch this, if you like to fish and want to fish you have to get involved...salt


----------

